# Learn how to tell a good story.



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want to learn how to tell a good story. i envy people that can tell stories. i want to be able to tell a story without using "umm" and other unnecessary words. and its a good skill to have.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

It would be a nice skill to have but honestly I have no clue how to get it. Anyway, good luck, hope you find a way that works for you (don't forget to post it here, others could use it too).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I have the same problem. I'm absolutely terrible at telling stories (and even if I were good at it, I wouldn't have many to tell anyway, given how uneventful my life is). For me, I think it's partly related to my ADD--I have a very poor memory, especially for details--but beyond that, I think there's just a natural knack for it that some people have and some people don't. I'm not sure to what degree it can be learned, but I wish you luck anyway. I wish I had some advice to offer.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. 

My husband is excellent at telling stories. He makes it seem so easy. I think it's important not to be self conscious. Sound effects are good lol (he's always working in some weird sound... like the last one he told involved someone revving a car, so he revved...) Tell it like it's happening in front of you and you are commentating.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't know if this will really help or not, but..
I read alot of novels in my free-time, and reading out loud (to myself) has helped me speak more clearly and articulate better... :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thanx for the tip HangNail. i'll give it a try.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Long term therapy that cost lots of money because you are force to tell your stories or else you get money-raped. :lol

Anyway, good luck.

I love telling stories. Can't you tell. 

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm still working on this one.


----------



## Lance-T (Oct 2, 2008)

It's one of the best communication skills you can have. Check out this book The Power of Personal Storytelling by Jack Maguire (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Power-Perso...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1223083758&sr=8-1). It goes well into the spiritual (and therapeutic) nature of storytelling and has lots of brainstorming excercises to help release old memories that can be built into stories. One of the best lessons I learned from this book is not to get too bogged down with specific details, or making those details painstakingly accurate. Just tell the story and focus more on enjoying the experience. It's perfectly okay to skip or embellish _minor_ details if you can't remember them immediately and they're not integral to the plot. It's expected and it makes it more enjoyable for the audience. (SYNOPSIS: Argues that storytelling enables individuals to communicate in a clearer and more interesting way, and shows how to use one's experiences to improve interpersonal connections and self-confidence. )

I've yet to embark upon a major storytelling lifestyle  but I have attempted a little more since I read this book.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Like Arlo Guthrie - Alice's restaurant
[youtube:7m3n69h5]wtC_doFIRjE&feature=related[/youtube:7m3n69h5]


----------

